# SD card //mmc card reader support on Gentoo

## makokal

Hello all,

I can't get drivers to enalbe me add support for my embedded card reader that I really need to use now, I did not enalbe it during kernel installation because I never needed it before, but now I do, and I hope kernel re-installation is not the only way out. My system is Toshiba Qosmio F45 with an embedded card reader slot. I run Gentoo.

----------

## avx

Well, exactly what cardreader do you have(`lspci`, please)? Building a completely new kernel is not needed, instead a simple module will do, but to tell you which one, we need more information.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

makokal,

Card readers are typically USB devices, even embedded ones.

You need SCSI disk support, generic SCSI support and USB storage support in your kernel, together with support for your USB root hubs.

If your card reader supports sever card types, you will also need Scan all LUNs in the SCSI section of the kernel.

To be more precise, we need your /proc/bus/usb/devices

----------

## makokal

Here i smy lscpi data

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

04:00.0 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Turbo Memory Controller (rev 01)

08:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

08:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

08:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

08:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

```

----------

## makokal

and I do not have a /proc/bus/usb/devices file in my system

----------

## NeddySeagoon

makokal,

```
08:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD) 
```

Is your device. You need SCSI disc support, SCSI generic support and Proble all LUNs in your kernel.

I'm guessing you also need

```
  │ │         <M>   TI Flash Media interface support (EXPERIMENTAL)                           │ │  

  │ │         <M>     TI Flash Media PCI74xx/PCI76xx host adapter support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)
```

under Generic Driver Options  --->  [*] Misc devices  --->     as that looks like the drivers needed for your hardware.

Modules <M> or build in <*> should work, so if you only change the kernel configuration options from < > to <M> you only need rebuild and reinstall your kernel modules with

```
make modules

make modules_install
```

No kernel install, no reboot. Now you may modprobe your new modules to test.

On reboot, udev will probably autoload them for you.

----------

## makokal

Thanks, that did it

----------

## zietbukuel

Thanks a lot NeddySeagoon, it works now  :Very Happy: 

----------

